# Can REW help to EQ centre speaker?



## Damo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey all - Im hoping someone can be of some assistance.

I have a basic Yamaha HT system which includes a Yamaha NSC-100 (I think!)

Being that my Yamaha receiver does allow for a basic EQ of the centre channel, I'm trying to figure out how I can configure REW and my connections to do a sweep, analysis and EQ of just the centre channel.

I think I remember reading somewhere that REW should be performed in stereo mode, but my initial thought was to unplug the other speakers and run the sweep in surround mode on the receiver.

Does this make sense? Does anyody have another method handy that doesnt require me unplugging most of my speakers? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

I take it you want to use some manual band equalization process on the Yamaha receiver on the center channel. You have already done this for the left and right? If there is an automatic process, you should not need REW to perform the equalization, although you still might want to run the sweep to see what it has done. 

As REW supports just analog audio output, single channel, which is usually connected to the AUX inputs on the receiver, I think you need to re-cable the center as either the front left or right and run the sweep there. After you have determined the band equalization values needed, enter these for your center channel, re-cable as it was originally, and re-enter the left or right values that you modified during the process. 

Bill


----------



## Damo (Jan 4, 2010)

Never thought of it that way, great idea!

The yamaha does have the facility to do an auto-setup, but I only have an RS meter, so Im not sure this would yiled such great results using the recevier's auto-room setup feature.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Damo said:


> Never thought of it that way, great idea!
> 
> The yamaha does have the facility to do an auto-setup, but I only have an RS meter, so Im not sure this would yiled such great results using the recevier's auto-room setup feature.


Most auto-setup/auto-EQ systems come with a microphone and that is the only one that should be used.


----------



## Damo (Jan 4, 2010)

Noted. Strangely, when we purchased our HT system it was something the installer neglected to bring.

It seems overly ridiculously hard to find one of these setup mics, too.

Yamaha Australia says they cannot get them at present.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

How long ago was the install done? Since you presumably paid the installer for the equipment, and the mic is included in the box from Yamaha, I would pressure the installer to find one and provide it at no additional charge, or to refund a portion of your money, presumably whatever you spend acquiring one.


----------



## Damo (Jan 4, 2010)

Nearly 4 years ago 

Unfortunately, we bought the system but my wife was the only one home when it was installed, and I didnt notice at the time that the things even used an auto-setup mic.

It doesnt matter all that much now I suppose, as the Reciever I have (Yammie RXV-659) wont be around much longer. I have my eye on a Pioneer SC-LX82 in the near future so I can run sound via HDMI.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Damo said:


> my wife was the only one home


I feel your pain.


----------



## Damo (Jan 4, 2010)

^ HAH!

Actually, I just checked your Google map, glaufman. Amazing to think that a few months ago I was holidaying no more than 70 STREETS from you.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

You're kidding! Where? Manhatten?


----------



## Damo (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah! I was staying at the Bedord Hotel, on E40th, between Lexington and Park.
New York is AMAZING!


Youll never guess it. I asked my wife about the mic when I got home, and for 3 years she has had it locked in a cupboard, thinking we didnt need it!

I feel so stupid!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

That's funny. Though I think of you as being more lucky than stupid... if my wife didn't know, she would've just thrown it out!


----------



## Damo (Jan 4, 2010)

Its one of the few times Im glad my wife hordes that she doesnt need!


----------

